# Steve Kerr's Western Conference Pre-season Rankings



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_y...lug=sk-westrankings092806&prov=yhoo&type=lgns

OK, Lakers at 5 is already kinda ridiculous, but T'Wolves at 6? Because they added Mike James and Randy Foye?? Gimme a break!!!


----------



## #15DENVER#6NUGGETS#23 (Apr 12, 2005)

I love the Wolves but they & the Lakers need to be placed after the Rockets.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

:rotf: wow... here's mine

1. Suns
2. Spurs
3. Mavericks
4. I don't know really, anyone besides Portland has a shot. Prob. the Sonics
5. Clippers
6. Rockets
7. Kings
8. Lakers
The Eastern Conference is better, but still a little screwy.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

I wonder if these rankings would have changed if he had known Bonzi was joining the Rockets?

Edit: Interestingly... the poll on the bottom of that page agrees with this thought...

Question: Which Western Conference lottery team has the best chance at making the playoffs in 2006-07?
3981 votes since Sep 28 2006
Jazz 8% 305 votes
Hornets 14% 547 votes
Sonics 4% 167 votes
Rockets 52% 2056 votes
Warriors 8% 306 votes
Wolves 11% 447 votes
Blazers 4% 153 votes


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

TheBigDonut said:


> :rotf: wow... here's mine
> 
> 1. Suns
> 2. Spurs
> ...


You are joking right? Portland has a shot? Sonics have a shot? Hellz no.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

My list:

1. Mavericks
2. Suns
3. Spurs
4. Rockets
5. Clippers
6. Kings
7. Nuggets
8. Hornets


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Yeah i posted my opinion in the general section. The fact that the wolves and lakers are above the Rockets is just nuts...


----------



## K-Dub (Jun 26, 2005)

bronx43 said:


> You are joking right? Portland has a shot? Sonics have a shot? Hellz no.


I think he did playoff seeding.. not rankings.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Who gives a ****, let's just roll and make the haters eat their words


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

I agree with the first 3 and Portland at last.


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

bronx43 said:


> You are joking right? Portland has a shot? Sonics have a shot? Hellz no.


 He said "*besides* Portland". But I think he forgot about Denver.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Steve Kerr is the same guy who last season suggested Kaman might be better than Yao.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

This is just wrong.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

> I wonder if these rankings would have changed if he had known Bonzi was joining the Rockets?


Yeah, good point. I was thinking the same thing. The article is dated 09/28 however, the question is whether he wrote it then or if it was already finished.

I agree with most of the posters. LA, Minnesota, and Sacramento should all fall below Houston. Houston should move to number 5 and 6 thru 8 should be LA, Minnesota, and the Hornets instead of the Kings.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

the lakers might surprise people, who knows.. they have a good thing going.. however sacto and minny arent even near the rockets. both teams are gonna go fishin' early next year.


----------

